# Sixers Rumors: Elton Brand And Lou Williams Want Long-Term Deals



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Williams has one more year left on his deal worth $5.3 million, which he'll opt-out of in the coming weeks. According to those with knowledge of his thinking, Williams is seeking a new deal similar in size to teammate Thaddeus Young who signed a 5-year, $42 million deal this season.
> 
> Sources close to Brand say he would be open to exercising his Early Termination Option on that final year in order to stay in Philadelphia, if a new multi-year deal were offered.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-am-76ers-lou-williams-opting-out-for-new-a-deal

I don't know that giving Brand a long-term deal makes any sense.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It would save the Sixers cap space, but they would probably amnesty him before they agree to give him a long term deal if he opts out.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Screw that, let em' both walk.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think these decisions will hinge on whether or not they find an acceptable trade destination for Iggy.


----------

